# columbo flora base ammonia confusion



## DaiandGems (22 Feb 2011)

Hiya im jus about to set up my 90l tank with a columbo flora base substrate with possibly light gravel layer over the top but am confused about ammonia leaching from product am i right in thinking i can add plants but jus keep doing water changes until my readings are clear and if so how long will this take roughly thanks Dai.


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2011)

It says it doesn't but if you put some in a jar and test the water it most definitely does, much, much less than ADA however.


----------



## DaiandGems (22 Feb 2011)

so i jus keep testing til i get 0ppm readings before adding fish but can i add plants before


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2011)

Add plants on the same day you fill the tank, run the tank for a month then add fish if you have everything under control. Worst thing you can do in a new tank is add fish if you're a beginner, livestock mean you're not as flexible when it comes to getting things under control if you have any algae hit you.


----------



## DaiandGems (23 Feb 2011)

Cheers thanks for the advice will keep you posted


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

Doing daily water changes in the first couple of weeks will help control the buildup.


----------

